# UK claiming back tax before 10000 pounds mark



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

Hie guys

My current tax code is 100L which means I need to be paid a maximum of 10 thousand pounds in wages before a certain tax is deducted. Since April they have been taking tax of about 170 pounds and I won't reach the 10k mark anytime soon. Can i reclaim this tax?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Not until the next tax year as you still could earn more and you often wouldnt claim it back it is done automatically via your tax code/pay. 

Did you have another job before this?


----------



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

The whole of last tax year i didnt work as i was travelling abroad


----------

